# Spring Hatch Oulook?



## MYGRIFFONISSMARTER (Apr 20, 2005)

How did the weather treat the birds this winter in the Bismarck area? Just curious if anyone has a prediction of this years hatch and numbers?


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

The winter was mild, the conditions for a good hatch look favorable so far.

The next crucial phase will be the early part of June when the chicks hit the ground. Cold rains during that period can be devastating to a hatchling.


----------

